# Risen 2: DLCs zum Rollenspiel angeblich per einfachen Konsolen-Befehlen zugänglich



## FrankMoers (5. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Risen 2: DLCs zum Rollenspiel angeblich per einfachen Konsolen-Befehlen zugänglich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Risen 2: DLCs zum Rollenspiel angeblich per einfachen Konsolen-Befehlen zugänglich


----------



## khaalan (5. Mai 2012)

"Eine entsprechende Anleitung oder Verlinkungen zu den besagten Webseiten sparen wir uns natürlich an dieser Stelle."

warum? was wäre denn so schlimm dran, wenn man spawn dlc1h, spawn dlc2h oder spawn dlc3h in die konsole eingibt, wenn man das spiel legal erworben hat. ist ja nicht illegal oder so


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2012)

Richtig so. Gegen den blöden DLC-(Vorbesteller)Wahnsinn.


----------



## Dexter11111 (5. Mai 2012)

khaalan schrieb:


> "Eine entsprechende Anleitung oder Verlinkungen zu den besagten Webseiten sparen wir uns natürlich an dieser Stelle."
> 
> warum? was wäre denn so schlimm dran, wenn man spawn dlc1h, spawn dlc2h oder spawn dlc3h in die konsole eingibt, wenn man das spiel legal erworben hat. ist ja nicht illegal oder so



Habs mal hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiel...risen-2-dlcs-ueber-konsole-freischaltbar.html hingetan xD


----------



## Bonkic (5. Mai 2012)

khaalan schrieb:


> ist ja nicht illegal oder so


 
@deep silver/ pb: wie kann man nur so -'tschuldigung- saudumm sein?


----------



## Mothman (5. Mai 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @deep silver/ pb: wie kann man nur so -'tschuldigung- saudumm sein?


Ich würde eher sagen dreist. 
Für saudumm werden wir - die Kunden - gehalten.


----------



## angelan (5. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen dreist.
> Für saudumm werden wir - die Kunden - gehalten.



Leider wird es ja gekauft und damit sind auch die Kunden so dumm. Ich habe es erst einmal nicht gekauft, weil ich diese Vorbesteller DLC, die man aus einem Spiel rausschneidet, einfach völlig daneben finde.

Wenn die Entwickler - und vor allem der Publisher, der den ganzen Mist zu verantworten hat, etwas Ehre hat, dann stellt er alle DLCs kostenlos zur Verfügung.

Durch die Cheats fehllen ja sowieso nur noch die Sprachausgabe.


----------



## Mothman (5. Mai 2012)

angelan schrieb:


> Leider wird es ja gekauft und damit sind auch die Kunden so dumm. g. Ich habe es erst einmal nicht gekauft, weil ich diese Vorbesteller DLC, die man aus einem Spiel rausschneidet, einfach völlig daneben finde.


Ich glaube nicht, dass das jedem Käufer vorher so bewusst war.*
Was mich eher wundert, dass man nicht damit gerechnet hat dass das jemand herausfindet.

EDIT:
* Achso, okay du meinst dass es überhaupt vorbesteller DLC gibt oder dass man die nur "deaktiviert"?


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2012)

Vor allen Dingen frag' ich mich immer, was diese Vorbesteller DLCs überhaupt bringen sollen? Wenn jemand eine Raubkopie online stellt, dann sind da immer gleich alle DLCs dabei  Wo ist da also der Vorteil für den Käufer?


----------



## z3ro22 (5. Mai 2012)

naja sehe das nich so schlimm


----------



## z3ro22 (5. Mai 2012)

im übrigen was ist schlimmer,das die leute sowas immer suchen und finden oder das die entwickler  es schon eingebaut haben?


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen frag' ich mich immer, was diese Vorbesteller DLCs überhaupt bringen sollen? Wenn jemand eine Raubkopie online stellt, dann sind da immer gleich alle DLCs dabei  Wo ist da also der Vorteil für den Käufer?


 
ja, dann lieber so coole Features wie bei The Whispered World wo man noch ein Würfelspiel/Kopierschutz in der ersten Auflage mitbekommt


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, dann lieber so coole Features wie bei The Whispered World wo man noch ein Würfelspiel/Kopierschutz in der ersten Auflage mitbekommt


 
Ich finde man sollte Vorbestellern einfach den Soundtrack oder ein Artbook beilegen. Die Spielinhalte sollte aber immer jeder Käufer komplett bekommen!


----------



## Mothman (5. Mai 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> im übrigen was ist schlimmer,das die leute sowas immer suchen und finden oder das die entwickler  es schon eingebaut haben?


Wieso ist das schlimm, dass Leute das suchen und/oder finden? So war die PC-Community halt schon immer ... die probieren auch mal selbst aus und nehmen nicht nur hin. Viele wollen eben genau wissen, was sie da gekauft haben und sich eben auch selbst etwas ausprobieren. Spricht doch eigentlich eher für die Leute. 

Darüberhinaus bin ich mir auch nicht 100% sicher, dass das jmd durch Zufall herausgefunden hat. 
Ich persönlich würde eher auf einen "Insider" tippen.


----------



## KillerBommel (5. Mai 2012)

geht das beid er pc version auch ?


----------



## Undeceived (5. Mai 2012)

Ok - das ist für mich ein Schlag ins Gesicht des Kunden!

Ich werde es mir wirklich noch einmal stark überlegen, ob ich mir Risen 2 kaufe...



An die Verantwortlichen:


----------



## nigra (5. Mai 2012)

Undeceived schrieb:


> Ok - das ist für mich ein Schlag ins Gesicht des Kunden!
> 
> Ich werde es mir wirklich noch einmal stark überlegen, ob ich mir Risen 2 kaufe...
> 
> ...


 
Äh, und warum jetzt genau? Weil du mehr Inhalt freischalten kannst?


----------



## Mothman (5. Mai 2012)

Wirklich aufregen werden sich die Leute, die für die DLC bezahlt haben. Also die Vorbesteller.


----------



## Spruso (5. Mai 2012)

nigra schrieb:


> Äh, und warum jetzt genau? Weil du mehr Inhalt freischalten kannst?



Ich denke, er spielt damit eher darauf an, dass das wieder einmal zeigt, wie dreist die Publisher unterdessen geworden sind. Das hier ist offensichtlich tatsächlich Inhalt, der schon im Grundspiel drin ist und trotzdem nachträglich per DLC verkauft wird. Der Kunde blecht dafür also quasi zwei mal, wenn er nicht zu den Vorbestellern gehört.

Als der ganze DLC-Mist angefangen hat (mit Oblivion von Bethesta) waren sie wenistens so "schlau", die Inhalte auch tatsächlich rauszunehmen und erst später die Dateien wieder hinzuzufügen (Horse-Armor DLC). Heute halten uns die Publisher offensichtlich für so dämlich, dass sie nicht einmal mehr das für nötig erachten.

Aber wie Mothman schon sagte: Zum Glück ist die PC-Community erfinderisch. Hat man ja auch bei ME3 gesehen, wo es erst dank der Community möglich ist, die Gesichter von Shepard aus Teil 1 und 2 erfolgreich nach Teil 3 zu importieren (siehe hier)


----------



## Mothman (5. Mai 2012)

Spruso schrieb:


> Ich denke, er spielt damit eher darauf an, dass das wieder einmal zeigt, wie dreist die Publisher unterdessen geworden sind. Das hier ist offensichtlich tatsächlich Inhalt, der schon im Grundspiel drin ist und trotzdem nachträglich per DLC verkauft wird. Der Kunde blecht dafür also quasi zwei mal, wenn er nicht zu den Vorbestellern gehört.


Ja, im Grunde hat man durch solche Aktionen nur Verlierer:
- die Vorbesteller werden sauer sein, weil die anderen jetzt kostenlos kriegen, wofür sie bezahlt haben
- die Nicht-Vorbesteller sind sauer, weil man eben für den vollen Kaufpreis trotzdem nur Teile des vorliegenden Produkts benutzen kann
- der Publisher verliert Ansehen bei allen Käufern

Also wenn man schon so dreist ist, sollte man sich nicht erwischen lassen.^^


----------



## Elbart (5. Mai 2012)

KillerBommel schrieb:


> geht das beid er pc version auch ?


 Artikel lesen hilft in diesem Fall.
Mmh, lecker Fritten. 
Da wurde wohl irgendwo ein Debug-Flag nicht entfernt, oops.


----------



## KillerBommel (5. Mai 2012)

Elbart schrieb:


> Artikel lesen hilft in diesem Fall.
> Mmh, lecker Fritten.
> Da wurde wohl irgendwo ein Debug-Flag nicht entfernt, oops.



lol du schlau meier hätte ja sein könn das es für die konsolle ist.
und was kann mir passieren wenn ich das machen ?


----------



## angelan (5. Mai 2012)

Mich nerven diese Vorbesteller DLCs.
Ich hatte bisher keine Zeit zum Spielen und werde genötigt, wenn ich das ganze Spiel haben will, es vorzubestellen (obwohl ich sowieso keine Zeit habe, es zu Spielen) oder nachträglich 10 € draufzulegen.
Das nervt.


----------



## angelan (5. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen frag' ich mich immer, was diese Vorbesteller DLCs überhaupt bringen sollen? Wenn jemand eine Raubkopie online stellt, dann sind da immer gleich alle DLCs dabei  Wo ist da also der Vorteil für den Käufer?



Genau. Nur frage ich mich, warum das die Publisher nicht kapieren.
Wer klaut, hat alles, wer kauft, darf nachzahlen. Solche Geschäftststrategien wollen nicht in meinen Schädel.

CD Project macht es richtig: Riesige Ausstattung - nach einem Jahr dann noch mal die digitale Fassung gratis und vor allem sind da viele Extras dabei (z.B. das Artbook auf Pdf und vieles mehr)... SO motiviert man zum Kauf- nicht indem man die Käufer abzockt.


----------



## angelan (5. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte Vorbestellern einfach den Soundtrack oder ein Artbook beilegen. Die Spielinhalte sollte aber immer jeder Käufer komplett bekommen!



Hat man ja bei Risen 1 mit dem Soundtrack gemacht - da dachte ich noch, dass dieser Publisher echt klasse ist!
Jetzt muss man sich dafür Collectors Editionen kaufen. Und wieder mehr Geld eingenommen.


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte Vorbestellern einfach den Soundtrack oder ein Artbook beilegen. Die Spielinhalte sollte aber immer jeder Käufer komplett bekommen!


 
nja, und grade wenn man da den wirklich schäbigen Weg geht und das mit auf die Disk packt, wenn die DLCs und Hauptspiel auf einer Disk sein dürfen, dann ist das bei der GOTY-Version
Und dann noch nen 10ner verlangen? *zonk-geräusch hier einfügen*


----------



## Theojin (5. Mai 2012)

Direkt ausprobiert und funktioniert. Nachher hole ich mir noch die Sounddateien von einem Bekannten, mal sehen, ob das dann auch noch geht.

Ich mag diesen ganzen DLC Kram nicht, und verweigere mich diesen, zumindest, was das Finanzielle angeht.


----------



## golani79 (5. Mai 2012)

angelan schrieb:


> Mich nerven diese Vorbesteller DLCs.
> Ich hatte bisher keine Zeit zum Spielen und werde genötigt, wenn ich das ganze Spiel haben will, es vorzubestellen (obwohl ich sowieso keine Zeit habe, es zu Spielen) oder nachträglich 10 € draufzulegen.
> Das nervt.


 
Genötigt .. lol ...
Könntest auch einfach warten, bis es ne GOTY, Complete Edition oder was auch immer gibt.


----------



## lex23 (5. Mai 2012)

Mir gefällt das Spiel nicht und das DLC Zeug halte ich auch für überflüssige Abzocke.
Schade, hatte mir von Risen 2 sehr viel versprochen.


----------



## Zelias (5. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen frag' ich mich immer, was diese Vorbesteller DLCs überhaupt bringen sollen? Wenn jemand eine Raubkopie online stellt, dann sind da immer gleich alle DLCs dabei  Wo ist da also der Vorteil für den Käufer?


 
Ist halt ein Piratenspiel mit Piratensetting, nur folgerichtig das man als (Software)Pirat auch etwas mehr vom Spiel bekommt *hust*. 

Spaß beiseite, dieser ganze DLC Unsinn ist mit das blödeste was der Branche in meinen Augen passiert ist, immer mehr Teile werden auseinander geschnitten um sie separat zu verkaufen. Entsprechend fühlen sich dann die DLCs an, zu losgelöst von der Haupthandlung um diese sinnvoll zu bereichern, zu kurz um eine eigenständige Geschichte zu erzählen.


----------



## Theojin (5. Mai 2012)

Wenn PB wieder sowas wie Nacht des Raben rausbringen würde, 9-12 Monate nach dem Hauptspiel, am besten mit eingebetteter Story, diversen Verbesserungen, Modkit, dann können sie dafür locker 30€ nehmen. Und es gäbe garantiert niemanden, der darüber erzürnt wäre, weil der Gegenwert stimmt.

Aber, und das ist augenscheinlich das Hauptproblem - es kostet ja extra Entwicklungszeit. Diese 3 DLCs sind ja direkt mit dem Spiel entwickelt worden, alles andere betrachte ich als Marketinggewäsch oder salopp formuliert, als dreiste Lüge.


----------



## papiermacher03 (5. Mai 2012)

hab mal gelesen das wenn man ein neues spiel startet und wenn der ladebildschirm kommt einfach  F9 drücken.da kommt man in einem geheimen raum mit npcs.und da kann man alles 3 DLCs aktivieren und sind im game verfügbar


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2012)

papiermacher03 schrieb:


> hab mal gelesen das wenn man ein neues spiel startet und wenn der ladebildschirm kommt einfach  F9 drücken.da kommt man in einem geheimen raum mit npcs.und da kann man alles 3 DLCs aktivieren und sind im game verfügbar


 
ich hab gehört das wenn das Spiel 12h am Stück spielt dann ein Knopf kommt und wenn man den drückt erfährt man die Wahrheit über das Kennedy Attentat . . .


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hab gehört das wenn das Spiel 12h am Stück spielt dann ein Knopf kommt und wenn man den drückt erfährt man die Wahrheit über das Kennedy Attentat . . .


 
"Kenn e dy schon?", fragt dann der Namenlose. Und die Antwort muss man sich für 10 Euro kaufen.. Achja......und mein Beitrag wird hier be 
*dlc ihr wisst schon, da bekommt man nicht alles.*


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2012)

shadow_man schrieb:


> "kenn e dy schon?", fragt dann der namenlose. Und die antwort muss man sich für 10 euro kaufen.. Achja......und mein beitrag wird hier be
> *dlc ihr wisst schon, da bekommt man nicht alles.*


 
f9 f9 f9


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (5. Mai 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Genötigt .. lol ...
> Könntest auch einfach warten, bis es ne GOTY, Complete Edition oder was auch immer gibt.


 
Die's natürlich auch bei jedem Spiel gibt, wie z.B. bei Mass Effect oder Dragon Age.


----------



## billy336 (5. Mai 2012)

hab mir gerade heut stahlbarts schatz bestellt und überlegt ob ich stornieren soll nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe, lass es mir aber jetzt doch zukommen wegen der anderen extras und wil gute spielemacher unterstützt werden sollten, auch wenn das nicht unbedingt die feine art ist...


----------



## Zocker134 (6. Mai 2012)

Die entwickler haben zum glück eine möglichkeit gegeben das spiel auch komplett zu Spielen.


----------



## Enisra (6. Mai 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> hab mir gerade heut stahlbarts schatz bestellt und überlegt ob ich stornieren soll nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe, lass es mir aber jetzt doch zukommen wegen der anderen extras und wil gute spielemacher unterstützt werden sollten, auch wenn das nicht unbedingt die feine art ist...


 
ja, auch wenn das ne Blöde Sache ist mit den DLCs, aber ja, es ist besser die DLCs als das Spiel Links liegen zu lassen
wenn man keine solchen DLCs kauft wirds die nicht mehr geben, kauft man aber keine Spiele mehr wirds solche Spiele nicht geben und die DLCs braucht man auch nicht


----------



## ING (6. Mai 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> im übrigen was ist schlimmer,das die leute sowas immer suchen und finden oder das die entwickler  es schon eingebaut haben?


das schlimme ist das die entwickler es eingbaut und dann wieder ausgebaut haben


----------



## angelan (6. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, auch wenn das ne Blöde Sache ist mit den DLCs, aber ja, es ist besser die DLCs als das Spiel Links liegen zu lassen
> wenn man keine solchen DLCs kauft wirds die nicht mehr geben, kauft man aber keine Spiele mehr wirds solche Spiele nicht geben und die DLCs braucht man auch nicht



Es hat sich aber gezeigt, dass die DLCs gekauft werden. Es gibt zum Release immer mehr und wenn die sich nicht lohnen würden, würde man sie nicht machen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es DLCs in Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird. Ich würde mich zwar über eine Neubelebung des klassischen Addons freuen, aber glaube nicht mehr, dass das noch mal kommen wird.


----------



## Undeceived (6. Mai 2012)

nigra schrieb:


> Äh, und warum jetzt genau? Weil du mehr Inhalt freischalten kannst?


 Ja, Spruso drückt meine Gefühle gut aus.


----------

